# Windows erkennt DVD-Brenner als Cd-Laufwerk



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
mein Windows erkennt den DVD-Brenner als CD-Laufwerk im Arbeitsplatz. Was kann den da schief gelaufen sein?

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Dezember 2005)

Steht da bei Windows nicht immer nur CD-Laufwerk? Oder meinetwegen vielleicht sogar DVD-Laufwerk? Aber was von Brenner hab ich da, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, noch nie gelesen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Dezember 2005)

Ja nur trotzdem müßte Windows das Laufwerk als DVD-Laufwerk erkennen. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das ich der Meinung bin da müßte DVD-Brenner stehen.

Gruß nach Übersee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Dezember 2005)

Hab ja auch nicht behauptet Du wuerdest da DVD-Brenner oder DVD-Recorder erwarten.  War nur eine Vermutung was da theoretisch noch stehen koennte, ich mich aber nicht erinnere gesehen zu haben. Aber ich bin ja eh nur ca. 1 mal die Woche in Windows. 

Wie sieht es denn in der Systemsteuerung, also genauer, im Geraete-Manager aus?
Und welches Windows hast Du ueberhaupt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Dezember 2005)

Also habe Windows XP Prof SP1. Im Gerätemanager wird das laufwerk richtig als DVD-laufwerk erkannt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Dezember 2005)

Also, ich hab daheim noch mal nachgeschaut. Ich nutz zwar Win2K, aber das sollte eigentlich nichts ausmachen.
Bei mir steht im Explorer auch bei beiden Laufwerken *Compact Disc*, obwohl eines ein DVD-ROM und das andere ein DVD+/-RW-Brenner ist.
Im Geraetemanager steht, wie erwartet, die richtige Bezeichnung der Laufwerke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Dezember 2005)

Also wenn ich mir ein virtuelles DVD-laufwerk einrichte wird dieses als DVD-laufwerk und nicht als Cd-Laufwerk angezeigt. Daraus schließe ich eben das Windows da einen Unterschied macht.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Dezember 2005)

Wie gesagt, bei mir steht auch bei beiden Laufwerken "Compact Disc".
Und es funktioniert doch auch alles, oder?

Wer weiss anhand welcher Informationen Windows meint diese Bezeichnungen festlegen zu muessen. Vielleicht kann man die ja sogar selbst irgendwo angeben, vielleicht im Laufwerks-Manager.
Hab nur leider grad kein Windows zur Hand, sonst koennte ich mal eben gucken.


----------

